# Microsorum ID help…….



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey DB, 
Looking to get some of the seasoned plant experts input here… 
I picked up this unidentified "Microsorum" from the L.A. Reptile show last weekend for what I thought was a good deal ($7!)
Only form of a label was fading, and read "Microsorum, Epiphyte, Mexico"
Thoughts on the name, care, etc?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I believe that Microsorum is strictly an Old World genus, so that means it is either not a Microsorum (could be Microgramma) or that it isn't from Mexico.


----------



## JeroenH (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks alot like Microsorum Diversifolia.


----------

